# ملف كامل رحلة الى الأماكن الأثرية المقدسة في الأردن  والاديرة الاثرية فى اسيوط -



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ملف كامل ليوم من عمري - رحلة الى الأماكن الأثرية المقدسة في الأردن*

*ملاحظة للقارئ العزيز:*
*هذا الموضوع مغلق من قبل المشرف على *
*هذا القسم لأنه للإطلاع فقط*.

الجزء الأول  هنــــا​​الجزء الثاني هنـــا​الجزء الثالث هنـــا​
الجزء الرابع هنــــا​الجزء الخامس هنـا​​ 



 

كنت في حلة في الاراضي التاريخية المزكورة في الكتاب المقدس
وهنتكلم عن الحية النحاسية








دودي صورة الحية النحاسية الموجودة بجبل نيبو محافظة مأدبا بالاردن 
الحية دي اتعملت لية 
ومين اللي عملها 
ومين اللي قال انها تتعمل 
تزمر شعب اسرائيل علي اللة بعد خروجة من العبودية في مصر ويتزمرون علي موسي من الحر ومن قلة الماء ويشتكون من الاكل السخيف مع ان عندهم المن النازل من عند اللة ولكن فضلوا يتزمروا في البرية وكان اللة حاميهم من الحيات طول رحلتهم 
ولكن نجد ان اللهتخضع لة الطبيعة وكل المخلوقات 
فقد يكون حيات ارسلها الله خصيصا بطريقة غير طبيعية لتأديب شعبةوكما ان العلاج كان بطريقة غير طبيعية (النظر للحية النحاسية ) 
وكان تسمى بالعبرية حيات محرقة 
هااناهاشيم+هاسيرافيم +وناهاشيم 
تشبة الحنش- لدغة هزة الحيات تصيب الجسم بحرارة شديدة ولدغتها حارقة جدا وتصيب بعطش شديد
فاتي الشعب الي موسي وقالوا قد اخطأنا از تكلمنا علي الرب وعليك -فصلي الى الر ب ليرفع عنا الحيات 
فصلي موسي لاجل الشعب 

 فقال الرب لموسى 
(اصنع لك حية محرقة وضعها علي راية فكل من لدغ ونظر اليها يحيا)
فصنع موسى حية من نحاس ووضعها علي الراية فكان ىمتي لدغت حية انسان ونظر الى حية النحاس يحيا -وهناك من مات لانة فكر انة غير معقول انة ينظر لحية نحاسية فيبرأ
والحية النحاسية تشير الي المسيح فهو صار لة شكلنا ولكن ليس فية سم
وكمان منظر جانبي ملتقط كاميرا التليفون​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*يوم من عمري - الجزء الثاني*

المغطس 
المكان الذي اتعمد فية السيد المسيح
علي يد يوحنا المعمدان 
ودي
صور المكان




ويقع المغطس شرق نهر الاردن (وادي الخرار) بيت عنيا سابقا -بيت عبرة يو 1-28
وهناك عدة ينابيع طبيعية تشكل بركا يبدا منها تدفق الماء الي وادي الخرار وتصب في نهر الاردن
وتحتفل رعايا كنائس المملكة بجميع طوائفها في يوم عيد الغطاس 
لاحياء ذكرى المعمودية علي نهر الاردن في كل عام 
ويسمى المغطس بالحج المسيحي 
وكان السيد المسيح حين ىتعمد في النهر يبلغلا عمرة 30 عام ويسمي هذا السن بسن الكمال ​ذو العقلية الناضجة 
واليكم بعض الصور ​



​ 







​ 
وياتي الزوار الروسيين كل عام والبعض ياتي مشيا علي الاقدام لتعمقهم بقدسية المكان واهميتة 
لهم 
وياتون بلباس ابيض
كما في الصورة التالية​ 












​



 ولا ننسي الزوار الروس الامريكيين يمثلون ثلث زوار المغطس​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*يوم من عمري الجزء الثالث*

​ 
يوحنا المعمدان 
مين يوحنا ؟
واية حكايتة ؟
يوحنا وضع في السجن ​ 
دة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 

يوحنا ابن زكريا واليصابات ومن نسل هارون الكاهن وكانو ا يسكنون في مدينة يطا وهي مدينة الكهنة وقال يوحنا عن المسيح ​ 
ينبغي ان زاك يزيد واني انا انقص-وكان يوحنا يلبس رداء من وبر الجمال وعلى حقوية قطعة من الجلد وكان يأكل الجراد وعسل النحل ويشرب من مياة الينابيع والانهار ​ 
مهمتة ​ 
صوت صارخ اعد طريق الرب​ 
1-ان يمهد السبيل لمجئ المسيح ​ 

2-ان يعمد الشعب بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا 3-ان يعظ بالتوبة موبخا ​ 



يا اولاد الافاعي ---الفريسيين والصديقيين الدينونة قادمة توبوا لانة قد اقترب ملكوت الله​ 

يهاجم هيرودس ​ 


انتيباس -هيرودس الكبير تزوج من زوجة اخية هيروديا فخانت زوجها واما زوجة هيرودس فهي من البتراء ابنة الحارس فهربت الى اهلها ​ 



ودي صورة البتراء​ 

 











​ 











ويوحنا لم يعجبة ما حصل فوبخ هيرودس ما لم يروق لي هيروديا ودخل يوحنا السجن في شرق الاردن في سجن مخاريوس الذي يقع بين البحر الميت ومأدباوفي احدي الحفلات راحت ابنة هيروديا ترقص وكانى هيرودس سكران ثمل -قالها اطلبي ما تريدين فطلبت راس يوحنا المعمدان فقدمة لها علي طبق من ذهب

وجاء تلاميز يوحنا وحسب التقاليد اخزوة ودفنوة في سبسطية في السامرة بجانب قبر اليشع وعوبديا ​ 
ودي المغارة التي تم قطع راسة فيها ​




​ 
ودي صورة لراس يوحنا المعمدان علي صبق ​





الذهب صورة اثرية في المكان ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*يوم من عمري الجزء الرابع*


 ​ 
قصر هيرودس وبرية القدس
شرق الاردن 
قصر مخاريوس 





هذة البرية تتميز بعيون المياة العزبة ووديانها التي تصب في البحر الميت 
ويرتبط اسم هيرودس الكبير بقصر اخر معروف في برية القدس علي تلة اسطناعية ويطلق عليها جبل (الفريديس)
ولة تسمية اخرى وهو جبل الافرنج ويمكن منة رؤية مواقع في القدس وغور الاردن وجبال مؤاب الاردنية (الكرك)حاليا
والبحر الميت ويوجد بة غرف مراقبة اغلقتها اسرائيل 
وهذا القصر الكبير كان يعيش فية هيرودس الملك ويوجد بة سجن الذى وضع فية يوحنا المعمدان علي عمق سبعة امتار تقريباا ومظلم جداا جدا وحاليا مغطي بالواح الخشب ويوجد بى سلم اثري من الخشب 
ودي صورة تانية للقصر 




​ 
كم تعذب هنا يوحنا علشان قال كلمة الحق للملك هيرودس لا تحق لك امرأة اخيك 
في هذا القصر جاءت راسة علي طبق ذهب ​




للموضوع بقية فانتظرونا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*يوم من عمري - الجزء الخامس*

​


سدوم وعمورة 
وذكر اسم سدوم وعمورة لاول مرة في سفر التكوين (13-10)
وتقع سدوم جنوب البحر الميت باتجاة مأدبا 
وعمود الملح هو اللي استحالت الية امراة لوط لما رفضت سماع كلمة الرب علي لسان الملاك ​ 
(تك19-26 و لوقا 17 -32​وديي صورة العمود المتحجر من الملح





صورة امراة لوط 
من هي زوجة لوط ​هي زوجة لوط ابن اخي ابراهيم وام ابنتية وكانت تقيم مع لوط في سدوم بعد افتراقة عن ابراهيم فقد حدث ان كدر لعومر غزى سدوم وعمورة فسقط لوط واملاكة والنساء في ايديهم ولكن ابراهيم انقذهم بعد ذلك (تك 13-2 و 14-16)
ولما جاء الملاكان الي سدوم لانذار لوط بخراب المدينة اساء اهل المدينة المعاملة مما دل علي ان المدينة كانت مستحقة الخراب القريب بينما نجا لوط من الخراب ولم تنجو  زوجتة لانها لم تنفذ قول الرب لي لوط زوجها (الا ينظروا الي الوراء)وتحولت الي عمود ملح لانها نظرت الي الوراء متاسفة علي الممتلكات التي خلفوها ورائهم فكانت عبرة لكل من يتعلق قلبة بامور العالم ​




​++++​ 
كما ذكر السيد المسيح عن موعد مجئ ملكوت اللة فقال ذلك اليوم من كان علي السطح وامتعتة في البيت فلا ينزل لياخذها والذي في الحقل كذلك لا يرجع الي الوراء  ​ 
ومن طلب ان يخلص نفسة يهلكها ومن اهلكها يحييها (لو 17-31-33)
ونتعلم من هذة القصة  ان الرجوع الى الوراء والنظر الي الخلف والاستخفاف بوعود الله ​ 
والانشغال بمقتنيات العالم وكل هذا مصيرة الفناء كلة قبض الريح ​ 
والعالم يمضي وشهوتة واما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد(يو 2-17)بل ننظر الى السماء الموجود فيها الله الواحد حيث يرسل المسيح ​ 
ولا ينظر الى الماضي المؤلم الذي يوحي بالفشل ​ 
لكن الله لا يعطينا روح الفشل بل قوة اللة ووعودة ​ 
الرب معكم ويحفظكم من كل عثرة ​ 
الي القاء فى الرحلة القادمة 
وهي في مصرنا الحبيبة ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملف كامل للاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط*

*ملف كامل للاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط*​ 
*ملاحظة للقارئ العزيز:*
*هذا الموضوع مغلق من قبل المشرف على *
*هذا القسم لأنه للإطلاع فقط*.

الجزء الأول هنـــــا
الجزء الثاني هنــــا
الجزء الثالث هنــــا
الجزء الرابع هنــــا
الجزء الخامس هنـا
الجزء السادس هنـا

*الجزء السابع  هنا​* 
يكون مذبح للرب في وسط ارض مصر
اشعياء 19-19​ 
هذا هو مذبح الرب الذي للعهد الجديد وتنبأ اشعياء عن مجئ العائلة المقدسة الي ارض مصر (هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم الي مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهة ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها )اشعياء 19-1
هذة النبؤة تحققت بالفعل 
فين يا ترى 
الجواب 
الدير المحرق باسيوط
لماذا سمي دير السيدة العزراء بالمحرق ؟
واين يوجد تحقيق هذة النبوة ؟
وكم اسم يعرف بهذا الدير العظيم ؟
نبذةمختصرةعن الدير 
اتفق الباحثين بشبة الاجماع علي ان العائلة المقدسة ذهبت من اورشليم الي مصر وانتقلت الي عدة بلاد وقرى وحطت رحالها في (قسقام) وقالت الدراسات ان المنطقة كانت صحراء قفرة لا يوجد بها ماء ولا يسكنها احد على الاطلاق وكان يوجد هناك بيت مهجور من الطوب اللبن وسقفة من سعف النخيل ويقع علي منحدر هضبة وفي خارجة من الجهة الشمالية بئر ماء وعندما لجأت الية العائلة المقدسة بتدبير من الله مكثو فية فترة من الزمان وقام يوسف النجار باصلاحات في هذا المنزل القديم وكانت في اعلاة غرفة تمكث فيها السيدة العزراء مريم مع ابنها الحبيب يسوع واشتهر الدير بالمحرق لان الديركان ىقرب منطقة تحرق فيها الحشائش الضارة وسميت المنطقة بالمحروقة 
واشتهر بدير جبل قسقام وقس قام اسم فرعوني قديم وكانت توجد بة مدينة فرعونية اسمها قس ​ 
واندثرت هذة المدينة ​ 
ويوجد بالدير كنيسة السيدة العزراء (الاثرية )امام الحصن ويوجد بالكنيسة المزبح الاثري 
والحصن مكون من 2 مبني 1 سلم بنهايتة كوبري او معدية للحصن وترفع المعدية عن السلم لكي يكون الحصن امن ​ 
ودي صورة الحصن ​ 




​ 
ويوجد بالحصن ساعة شمسية لمعرفة الوقت ​وكمان صورة موضحة للسلم والحصن ​




ذكرنا جزء من هذا الير العظيم الذي لو تكلمت عنة سوف اكتب كتابا كاملا ولم اوفية حقة ودة مدخل الكنيسة الاثرية ارتفاعة حوالي متر ونصف المتر ​





وهذا مبني الكنيسة من الداخل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وكمان المذبح الاثري 




​وكمان مذبح ىكنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان المندثرة ​



​ 
ويقع هذا الدير العظيم في مركز القوصية بمحافظة اسيوط والذي يبعد عن المحافظة 57كيلو متر تقريبا 
وللموضوع بقية لهذا الدير العظيم 
ذكرنا جزء منة 
ولة عدة اجزاء فانتظرونا 
الى اللقاء في الجزء القادم ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط - الجزء الثاني*

 
​
يكون مذبح للرب في وسط ارض مصر 
اشعياء 19-9
الدير المحرق 





دي البوابة الرئيسئة للدير العامر 
القوصية وكانت تسمي قيس في الماضي وهي مركز في محافظة اسيوط وكانت هي الحدود الشمالية للدولة القديمة وتوجد اثار فرعونية في قرية مير -غرب القوصية 





البوابة الرئيسئة للدير 
بني هذا الدير العظيم علي الطراز الروماني 
يشبة القلاع 
وامام هذا الدير العظيم ​مزرعة مانجوا ملك للدير وقام المسئولين عن الدير بقطع الاشجار لتجديدها وهي مساحة واسعة من الارض الزراعية 
ودي بوابة المزرعة 




​كما يوجد بالدير مزارع نحل وابقار وحيوانات وورش للنجارة وحياة متكاملة من الاعمال الفنية ول\لك سمي الدير المحرق العامر 
كما يوجد بداخلة عددمن الكنائس 
وكنيسة مخصصة للمعمودية 




​ 
دير السيدة العزراء المحرق 
يوجد بة اشياء للبركة كثيرة يوجد رفات بعض القديسين 
كما يوجد بعض الاثريات 
الحجرية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كم هو رائع هذا المكان الطاهر المقدس الذي يشبة 
اورشليم السمائية 
كنت ازور هذا المكان مع العائلة كاملة ننتظر قدمهم من القاهرة ونبات فية ثلاث ليالي واربعة ايام لكي ننال بركة اصحاب هذا المكان 
ولة ذكريات محفورة في ذاكرتي لن انساها حتي ازوق الموت 
ويوجد بالدير الشباك المعجزي 
الذي طبع فية الانبا كيرلس واترك قصة هذا الشباك لاخت قالت لافي رسالة لي انا مش هحرق الموضوع ومش هنزل القصة 
فانا قلت انا مش هتكلم علية غير لما انتي تنزلي موضوعك 
بركة هذا الدير تكون معكم 
امين ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط-الجزء الثالث*


دير العزراء بجبل اسيوط
درنكة 
يقع دير العذراء بالجبل الغربي لمدينة اسيوط وعلي ارتفاع 100 متر عن سطح الارض الزراعية ويبعد عن المدينة 10كيلو متر باتجاة قرية درنكة 
ودي صورة للدير 








جاء السيد المسيح لة المجد وهو طفل االى مصر مع السيدة العذراء مريم والقديس يوسف النجار تاركين موطنهمى في لافلسطين واتجهو الي مصر عن طريق صحراء سيناء 
حتي وصلو شرق الدلتا مجتازين بعض بلاد الوجة البحري فالقاهرة ومنها الى صعيد مصر حتي وصولهم الي مدينة اسيوط ​ثم الي جبلها الغربي حيث المغارة المعروفة التي حلت بها العائلة المقدسة ​ودي صور للمغارة 




​




ودي صورة شاملة للمغارة 
بس مش واضحة شوية 





وهذة وسط المغارة الاثرية 





وهذا هو باب المغارة 




​ 

وكان مجئ العائلة المقدسة الى جبل اسيوط في شهر اغسطس وهو الذي يحل فية صوم العذراء ومن يوم 7الى 21 من كل عام 
بالدير مجموعة من الكنائس 
الكنيسة الاثرية كما في المغارة وطول وجهتها 160متر وعمقها 60 متر وهي منذ نهاية القرن الاول الميلادي وجدير بالذكر ان هذة المغارة لها اكثر من 2500 عام قبل الميلاد 
ويقول احد رهبان الير بمحاضرة لنا ان الفرعنة كانوا يدقوا اوتادا من افرع الشجر في الحجارة ويسقوها بالماء لكي يكسر الحجر ويقول ان هذة الحجارة استخدمت في بناء الاهرامات لصلابتها وبالدير كثير من الابنية يصل بعضها الى خمسة ادوار 
واليكم بعض الصور للدير 
بركاتة علي جميعكم 




















ويترددعلي هذا الير العظيم ملايين من الشعب المصري من معظم المحافظات والمراكز 










كثرة الزوار لهذا المكان كما في الصورة 





وهذة الصورة المباركة 
في المغارة الاثرية 





وهذا الجمع الغفير جاءوا لينالوا بركة وقدسية هذا المكان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط - الجزء الرابع*


دير العزراء 
(الجنادلة )
قرية دير الجنادلة احدي القري التابعة لمركز الغنايم بمحافظة اسيوط 
تقع بجوار درنكة بحوالي سبعة كم باتجاة الجنوب 
الدير 




​هو مكان مقدس حينما تدخل الدير تشعر بانك حقا في السماء لبهجة المنظر ولروعة الجمال فهو يعيدك الي القرون المسيحية الاولي حيث تشم عبير الاباء الاولين من خلال الطابع الاثري للدير 
ويعتبر الفريد من نوعة في الاثريات وما يحوية من البهجة والجمال وتعتز كثيرا في محتواياتة الاثرية وتقسيمة ​فكفاك ان تجلس في احضانة وتغمض عينيك وتتامل في خلقة الخالق وجمال المنظر 
السور كان يحيط بالدير سور كبير يجمع ىبداخلة ابنية قلالي الرهبان والبئر الاثريوالكنيسة الاثرية ولكن هذا السور لم يبقي منة الا بقايا تحيط بالكنيسة فقط ​



​ 
ودي الكنيسة الاثرية 
وهناك مغارات كثيرة متناثرة حول الدير من كل ناحية كان يسكنها الرهبان للعبادة ​




ويوجد بحوائط الكنيسة رسومات تعود لعصر الفراعنة ​



​وكمان الصورة دي تعود لعصر الفراعنة 





وكمان هذة الصورة موجودة علي احدي الحوائط داخل الدير 
وهذة الصورة موجودة بالكنيسة الاثرية 










وهذا المكان مرت بة العائلة المقدسة وتقدس بوجود يسوع ومريم العزراء ويوسف النجار ​ودي صورة الكنيسة بالداخل 





والرب يبارككم ​




ملحوظة هامة 
الموضوع ملك للجميع 
بدون دعوات 
مشاركتكم تفرحني وتشجعني علي كتابة باقي الاجزاء 
سلام الرب معكم ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط - الجزء الخامس*

دير ريفا 
تقع قرية دير ريفا بجوار قرية الجنادلة بحوالي 3كيلو متر 
وجنوبها قرية الزاوية -علي نفس امتداد الخط 
تنظر الي قرية دير ريفا تجد ما يجزب النظر والتامل للحظات ثم المشي نحو ما رأت عينيك يا لة من منظر رائع لا يوصف حتي لو بالصور 





هذا المنظر لا يوصفة الكلام بل الدخول الى العمق لكي تري 
قدسية المكان وبراعة الفن والجمال 





هذا المكان يشبة بنسبة عالية جدا دير الجنادلة في التصميم والمناظر الطبيعية ونفس الحوائط والاعمدة صورة طبق الاصل 




​

يا لة من مهندس معماري متخصص في فن النحت والزخرفة الاصيلة اقدر اقول انة فن معماري لا يفوقة شي اخر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وهذا المكان الرائع المميز في فنة ونحتة تقدس بوجود شخصية عظيمة 




​ 
الامير تادرس الشطبي ​



 




الامير تادرس الشطبي 
(انظروا الي نهاية سيرتهم وتتمثلوا بايمانهم )عب13-7





نبذة مختصرة عن سيرة القديس الامير تادرس الشطبي 
لما جاء الامير تادرس الي صعيد مصر اعجب بشاب اسمة يوحنا دة والد الامير تادرس بقرية تابور التابعة لشطب فقدم لة هدايا ليذهب معة فرفض يوحنا فحبسة الامير في معصرة لكي لا يهرب وبناء علي رؤيا الهيه وافق يوحنا ترك مصر خوفا ان يعمل اعمال عنف في قريتة ولما يوحنا وصل انطاقية احبة الملك نومار يوس واعجب بة فقربة الية وزوجة باوسانية ابنة الامير انسطاطيوس وكانت وثنية وانجب منها ابنا جميلا سماة تادرس -اكتشفت الاميرة ان يوحنا مسيحي فكانت تضغط علية بكافة الطرق لانكار مسيحة وبناء علي رؤية الهية اطمئن ان ابنة سيكون بركة لكثيرين فترك انطاقية وعاد الي بلدة صعيد مصر وعرف الامير تادرس بان والدة كان مسيحيا مصريا وقبل الايمان بالسيد المسيح وتعمد الامير تادرس وهو عمرة خمسة عشر عاما وبعدها تولى دقلديانوس الحكم 
وراي فية شجاعة كبيرة وعطاة لقب اسفسهلار -قائد حربي =وزير دفاع ​


شعر الامير تادرس بشوق لرؤية ابية وكان لا يكف عن الصلاة عن هذة الرغبة من اجل تحقيق اللة لهذة الرغبة ثم ظهر لة ملاك الرب واعلن لة ان يذهب الي مصر ليلتقي بوالدة وبالفعل ذهب الي الاسكندرية ومنها الي اسيوط قرية شطب وقابل والدةيوحنا وارتمي في احضانة وبعد خمسة ايام انتقل والدة الي الامجاد السماوية 
وسمي هذا المكان الاثري بكنيسة الامير تادرس الشطبي 
وتقام القداسات والصلوات بهذا المكان العظيم 
واليكم بعض الصور لهذا المكان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


صورة الكنيسة من الداخل اثناء الصلاة 









​


كم اعجبني هذا السقف المنحوت في الصخر وبة جسر حامل في نفس الصخر منحوت ويوجد بة لمبة كهرباء 





المنظر العام 









​







يا لة من منظر خلاب حينما تجلس خارج الدير وتنظر الى الجهة الشرقية تري بيوت البلدة ثم الاراضي الزراعية ثم النيل منظر ما اروعة من جمال الخالق وحكمتة فية 




















ويحكي ان هذة البلدة لاتوجد بها اي نوع من انواع الحيات او العقارب ​



والي اللقاء في الدير القادم \
انتظرونا ​


\
ملحوظة هامة 
هذا الموضوع ملك للمنتدي والدعوة عامة للجميع بمشاركاتهم 
و لي حق الرد علي المشاركات 
سلام الرب معكم ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط الجزء السادس*

دير مار مينا 
الشهير بالدير المعلق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
يقع هذا الدير العظيم شرق النيل علي بعد خمسة كيلو مترات 
ويقع شرق مركز ابنوب ​من الغرب يقع بين قرية الحواتكة ومركز منفلوط ​ 
تقع الكنيسة ومباني البرج الملحق بها اعلي جبل ابو فودة 
وتم عمل طريق مائل وسلالم تصل حتي مستوي الكنيسة ​



​توجد الكنيسة الاثرية لمارمينا منحوتة في الصخر في مغارة عميقة جدا وشغلت الكنيسة الجزء الخارجي منها فقط وكان ​ 


​ودي صورة المغارة 





وكان بجوار المغارة معبد روماني وفرعوني صغير في غرفة مربعة والان تحول الي مذبح 
وايضا بجوار الدير توجد مدينة كبيرة للاثار مدينة قبطية قديمة مهجورة 
مبنية بالطوب اللبن بعض مبانيها من عدة ادوار 
والدير ذكرة المقريزي بالقرن الخامس عشر ميلادي 
واعترف بة المجمع المقدس واصبح الدير عامرا بالرهبان وهو يتبع ابراشية ابنوب والفتح ​




وهذا الدير يطل علي منظر خلاب يثير البهجة للناظر 




​ 

​حيث تري الزرع الاخضر مستويا كانة لوحة ممزجة بالالوان بعناية فنان موهوب 
وغرب هذة اللوحة الخضراء يجري شريان مصر 
النيل 
وهذة الصورة من اتجاة الغرب 





ويبعد هذا الدير عن مركز ابنوب حوالي خمسة وعشرون كيلو مترا 
ويقع علي ارتفاع مائة وسبعون مترا عن سطح الارض الزراعية 
لذلك اشتهر بالدير المعلق نظرا لانة معلق في حضن الجبل 




​ 
ويقع شمال قرية المعابدة بنحو ثلاثة كيلو مترات 
وهو من الاديرة القديمة وبني الدير في منتصف واجهة الجبل المعروف بجبل ابو فودة 
وهذا الجبل ذو قيمة تاريخية واثرية ويوجد بة حصن اثري التي قامت ببنائة  الملكة هيلانة ام الملك قسطنطين ملاصق للصخور الجبلية وهو عبارة عن ثلاث طوابق ومحتفظ بشكلة من القرن الرابع الميلادي 




​ 


والرب يباركك تعب محبتك 
الدعوة عامة 
الموضوع ملك للمنتدي
لي حق الرد ​ 



الي اللقاء في الدير القادم ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

للرفع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 ديسمبر 2014)

آتمني إعادة تحديث الصور ورفعها علي سيرفر المنتدي..

خساره صور كتير ضاعت .!!

ربنا يعوضك ويبارك تعبك "إبن يسوعنا" الغالي.​


----------

